# Jwell LaCarte::Finally something the French are good at :P



## Daniel (15/5/18)

So picked one of these up last week and I must say I'm quite surprised.

I really like the look and feel of this little device , it seems stylish and "non-plasticcy" like many of the other pod systems I have handled. It almost looks like one of those fancy schmancy key card jobbies you get with a fancy car.

Quick Pros and Cons : 

Pros 
- Look and feel is "HE" 
- Refillable Pods (and there's a trick I'll share in my video review later) 
- Fast 2A charging if your charger can handle it 

Cons 
- Without the leather pouch can be a fingerprint magnet 
- Pods are expensive (R85) 
- Price of kit also bit high 
- Draw might not be for everyone , very tight draw 

Here's a review from Vic (surprisingly it handles 70/30 juices well it seems ...) : 
Will post my video review up once I get to making one ..... LOL 

As for lifetime of the pod , still early days but someone mentioned you can get about 50mls of juice out of it before it starts tasting funky. 



Very small , even in my medium to small hands  




Someone alluded to some trick below , reveal will come in the video! ;P oh the drama the suspense .....

Reactions: Like 4


----------

